
GitLab's Acquired Product GitHost No Longer Accepting New Signups - anon2016
https://about.gitlab.com/products/hosted-single-tenant/
======
joshfng
GitLab acquired GitHost from me a couple years ago [1]. They were able to do
more with it than I ever could of. It's a very niche product that probably
wasn't worth the engineering effort to keep it feature complete, especially at
GitLab's pace of adding new features. GitHost was created before CI/CD was
integrated into GitLab core. It was a much simpler product to automate
deployments for back then.

[1] [https://about.gitlab.com/2015/04/26/gitlab-acquires-
githost/](https://about.gitlab.com/2015/04/26/gitlab-acquires-githost/)

